# Jet Sled?



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking to switch to a Flat Bottom Jet Pump Sled. We are looking at Tracy Boats and Riverman Boats. Anything we need to know or suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

With the economy being what it is, and with both of them having great reputations, I'd pay the most attention to the dealer who asks questions about what youre trying to accomplish before they begin making recommendations. Then, when you know what you want, see who offers the best long term service options. Because there WILL be service matters. Then, consider total price.

Have fun!


----------



## TheXtremeFlosser (Sep 6, 2010)

I've had great service and help at Tracy's Custom Boats in Newaygo. I bought one used and then had Tracy put in a new floor and make some other improvements. It turned out great! He knows his stuff very well. He has always been super nice and accomidating with me. Repairs and maintenance issues happen from time to time and you want someone to help if you don't have the time or experience to do so. Tracy's staff has also helped me out at same day when I had a emergency to get me back out on the water same day!

High recc. with Tracy! First class operation.


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

I must have bought from him at a bad time, as I had many many problems....


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

fastsled said:


> I must have bought from him at a bad time, as I had many many problems....


Keep in mind, the flosser has a Fish-Rite boat and all Tracy has done is maintenance and put new decking in it along with some other minor modifications, which I have never heard anything bad about Tracy from that perspective...


----------



## JHO (Sep 23, 2007)

You might want to Call Leo at Headwater Boats in Clio,Mich as well.He builds a great boat.He should be at the boat and fishing show in Novi next month and I would imagine he might have a boat or 2 to check out.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I was told Headwaters was no longer going to build flat bottom boats, only modified V's...


----------



## TheXtremeFlosser (Sep 6, 2010)

Totally agree, the fishrite boat I have is a tank. I love it. I am pretty hard on my gear though and just wanted a used boat when I bought it.


----------



## JHO (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes it is my understanding that Headwaters will only be building mod-vee's but from talking to him this fall it will only be something like a 6 degree deadrise.I have ran both flat bottoms and mod-vees and prefer the mod-vee.Haven't ran into (literally) any problems running skinny water in a mod-vee.He builds a solid boat.


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

Tried contacting Headwater Boats.
The phone number is disconnected.

Thanks all.


----------



## Steelee (Aug 26, 2003)

Bought a used river john with 25 motor and trailer plus new River Larry winch from Riverman 2 years ago when I retired. Flawless performance since then with everything.

Since I live in Newaygo, have dealt with Tracy for modifications to boat and Trailer. Also, just ordered a manual to electric start kit and installation from Tracy. He is a good guy.

All in all, I agree with Speyday, plus whoever is closer to your fishing spots.


----------



## im4steelhead (Oct 22, 2010)

Headwater boats phone is disconnected because of new web site is being built. I't should be on web in about 3-4 weeks. The phone number to use now is 810-569-5440 cell. We are also still building flat bottoms, but have a new mod vee coming in spring. Thanks


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

I have had nothing but good service from Tracy! He worked on my Aluminum boat which was not bought from him, and 4 stroke motor which also was not purchased from him.


----------

